# My first from 2 mouths of digging 1915 coca cola



## DlPsocialcirclega (Sep 11, 2020)

Aque blue 1915 coca cola bottle from monroe ga no cracks just case Ware. Thank god


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 12, 2020)

YOU DUG 2 MOUTHS?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 12, 2020)

I think months. Nice finds. I just found a hoard of Christmas cokes and some 1915 pat cokes. All in one spot in a land fill type dump i search. I find ones from as far away as Reno Nev. I live in New Jersey.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Sep 13, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> YOU DUG 2 MOUTHS?


I'm trying to get everything together but I'm going to post some pic of just about everybody bottle I've dug.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 13, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think months. Nice finds. I just found a hoard of Christmas cokes and some 1915 pat cokes. All in one spot in a land fill type dump i search. I find ones from as far away as Reno Nev. I live in New Jersey.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



MY FIRST AND ONLY 1915 TOOK OVER A YEAR TO FIND ONE BUT NOTHING WONG I CAN SEE


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 13, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I think months. Nice finds. I just found a hoard of Christmas cokes and some 1915 pat cokes. All in one spot in a land fill type dump i search. I find ones from as far away as Reno Nev. I live in New Jersey.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



MY FIRST AND ONLY 1915 TOOK OVER A YEAR TO FIND ONE BUT NOTHING WRONG I CAN SEE 
View attachment 211910View attachment 211911


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Sep 13, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> MY FIRST AND ONLY 1915 TOOK OVER A YEAR TO FIND ONE BUT NOTHING WONG I CAN SEE
> View attachment 211910View attachment 211911


Is it the light green I have 2 others but not a blue one I'm telling you its a pretty bottle


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 13, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Is it the light green I have 2 others but not a blue one I'm telling you its a pretty bottle


yeah light green ft wayne in 30 mins from me


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2020)

DlPsocialcirclega said:


> Is it the light green I have 2 others but not a blue one I'm telling you its a pretty bottle


Beautiful condition buddy. Blue ones are tough to find. I just got a new york 1915 coke. Case wear from looks like the machinery? Just wear on the high points on the bottom and shoulder. Like it was rolled.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Sep 21, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Beautiful condition buddy. Blue ones are tough to find. I just got a new york 1915 coke. Case wear from looks like the machinery? Just wear on the high points on the bottom and shoulder. Like it was rolled.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I know one thing they can take the Dec 25 1923 coke bottle off the scarce list from Monroe ga there listed for 65 dollars. I have a whole bunch of them from this dig.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 21, 2020)

The Porter Coke Book list it as Common., meaning probably a $10 bottle. The 1915 he calls Scarce. LEON.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega (Sep 21, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Porter Coke Book list it as Common., meaning probably a $10 bottle. The 1915 he calls Scarce. LEON.


I'll check that out thanks again


----------

